# free online coding articles!



## mad_one80 (Jan 14, 2009)

I posted this thread in another site...but just wanted to let all know that this is a FREE online (ccs/ccs-p prep) articles which includes self-tests BUT also an excellent resource for on-the-job coding....very helpful explanations and infos...

http://health-information.advanceweb.com/Editorial/Tools/CCSPrep.aspx


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you, Madelyn

This will be one of my saved sites...good information.


----------



## nancy diana (May 15, 2009)

*article*

Hi can anybody guide me in posting my article.


----------



## feliciathomas (May 15, 2009)

*Article*

Don't quite understand your question... Post your article?  Where would you want to post an article.. 

Or do you mean to post a question?


----------



## LOVE2CODE (May 15, 2009)

mad_one80 said:


> I posted this thread in another site...but just wanted to let all know that this is a FREE online (ccs/ccs-p prep) articles which includes self-tests BUT also an excellent resource for on-the-job coding....very helpful explanations and infos...
> 
> http://health-information.advanceweb.com/Editorial/Tools/CCSPrep.aspx



*Thanks for sharing this website....I would like to take the CCS-P test soon...*


----------

